# am i really hyperthyroid whats going on with me.



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Am i really hyperthyroid im 19 muscular guy and have been sick since july and thats when the doc diagnosed me with hyperthyroid and i went on the anti thyroid meds AND now its September i still see no difference and i how i feel and i have worse symptoms now too. I know one of the symptoms for hyperthyroid is weight loss and i havent dropped alot of pounds, and i never get a surge of hyperactivity or energy ever. My doc says i shouldnt be having all of my symptoms beacuse my lab tests arent too off. My regular doctor thinks nothing is serioulsy wrong with me and that im depressed and now im suppose to start taking prozac for antidepressant and ambien for sleep now. I was on xanax for awhile but then i stoped beacuse my doc told me to. Its like i just felt worse after being on the xanax, i feel like all these meds are just slowly destroying me.
My symptoms now are anxiety, long hard thick bowels, constipation, not digesting food right, eye light flashes, lethargic,depression, mood swings, muscle and nerve pains, huge headache everyday, feeling like the need to eat food all the time but it isnt like hunger pains, lack of concentration, insomnia, sweating, feeling off,odd strange all the time, eye irratation, low libido, lack of interests in things i used to like, earaches, tingiling in hands and feet. Its really bad i cant believe all of this happend to me right in the same year im suppose to go to college is unreal. I cant even enjoy my self with anything, movies,tv, music, video games, playing drums i cant even enjoy them beacuse of the way my body feels and the headaches and weird feeling in my head. I got a mri of my brain and it came out normal.
I have tired taking probitotic acidophilus for digestion and aloe vera gel for a laxative and there was no success with that.
I just want this to end so i can get back to my life


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> Am i really hyperthyroid im 19 muscular guy and have been sick since july and thats when the doc diagnosed me with hyperthyroid and i went on the anti thyroid meds AND now its September i still see no difference and i how i feel and i have worse symptoms now too. I know one of the symptoms for hyperthyroid is weight loss and i havent dropped alot of pounds, and i never get a surge of hyperactivity or energy ever. My doc says i shouldnt be having all of my symptoms beacuse my lab tests arent too off. My regular doctor thinks nothing is serioulsy wrong with me and that im depressed and now im suppose to start taking prozac for antidepressant and ambien for sleep now. I was on xanax for awhile but then i stoped beacuse my doc told me to. Its like i just felt worse after being on the xanax, i feel like all these meds are just slowly destroying me.
> My symptoms now are anxiety, long hard thick bowels, constipation, not digesting food right, eye light flashes, lethargic,depression, mood swings, muscle and nerve pains, huge headache everyday, feeling like the need to eat food all the time but it isnt like hunger pains, lack of concentration, insomnia, sweating, feeling off,odd strange all the time, eye irratation, low libido, lack of interests in things i used to like, earaches, tingiling in hands and feet. Its really bad i cant believe all of this happend to me right in the same year im suppose to go to college is unreal. I cant even enjoy my self with anything, movies,tv, music, video games, playing drums i cant even enjoy them beacuse of the way my body feels and the headaches and weird feeling in my head. I got a mri of my brain and it came out normal.
> I have tired taking probitotic acidophilus for digestion and aloe vera gel for a laxative and there was no success with that.
> I just want this to end so i can get back to my life


Drumman..............welcome!

How did the doctor come to the conclusion that you are hyperthyroid? What tests were run?

What antithyroid med are you on and how much per day? You could be over medicated and have landed in hypo land. When did you last have labs while on the antithyroid med?

Did the doctor do any antibodies' tests? We need to know what tests you did have and what the results were as well as the ranges as each lab uses different ranges.

You sound very ill and discouraged. Who is prescribing the antidepressants for you? I am of the opinion that only a psychiatrist should be Rx'ing antidepressants. These are dangerous meds if Rx'd inappropriately.

Kind of quiet around here on the weekends but I am sure you will get more replies to your post. We have a soft spot for young people to be sure!

I think it would be a very good idea for you to see an opthalmologist also. Only an opthalmologist is trained to treat eye disease such as Thyroid Eye Disease(TED) and/or Graves' Eye Disease (GED.)

I see you last posted sometime in August and I suggested that you get a ferritin test. Have you done that? Has your doctor given you a radioactive uptake scan (RAIU) yet?


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Andros said:


> Drumman..............welcome!
> 
> How did the doctor come to the conclusion that you are hyperthyroid? What tests were run?
> 
> ...


I havent gotten a ferritin test i will get one the next time i go to my endocrinologist along with the thyroid anti bodytest. Im on 30 mg methimezole i take 2 pills at night and one in the morning. I dont think im goin hypothyroid beacuse im not gaining alot of weight but then again i could be beacuse my doc said my level is normalzing that could mean its droping to the normal range but going below it and thus becoming hypo. My psychiatrist perscibed me anti depressants but like im only depressed beacuse of my illness. My doc gave me radioactive iodine test awhile back and she said my thyroid function is normal. earlier in august i had sticky hands but that went away, i dont know if thats a sign of anything. seeing opthalmologist would be a good idea.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry you feel so miserable. It sucks to be young and sick. I know I was sick all summer, had to cancel all my summer plans, vacations, everything because I was too sick to function. It was not what I wanted. I was severely hyperthyroid and very sick. I remember going through a lot of the symptoms you mention. No two days were the same. 
I was put on methimazole for a few months, and did not feel better, despite my thyroid levels coming down. My doctor did not think my thyroid could be causing everything I described either. I insisted on surgery to remove my thyroid, and all the symptoms stopped immediately. Now, I am back to life, and still having to remember to take things slowly. I want to do everything I couldn't do for months, and I have to remind myself that I am recovering form a major illness. 
Unfortunately, there is no quick fix for thyroid disease. It affects our whole bodies, physically emotionally, and mentally. We can look mentally ill when in fact we have a physical illness that has taken over our minds. I have worked in the mental health field for many years. In order to be properly diagnosed with a mental illness, physical health reasons need to be ruled out. It concerns me you are being treated for a mental health condition without fully addressing your physical condition. 
It took a lot of learning how to be an informed patient, researching my disease and treatment options so that I could be proactive with doctors. It has been worth it because I got to take charge of my health instead of feeling like some helpless victim pf the medical system.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you think there is a cleanse out there that can help me get my bowels straight. No matter how i eat its like at one time of the day i only poop and it looks disgusting and not healthy its all hard thick and looks like clumps of diarrhea made into one large dump.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Drumman80 said:


> Do you think there is a cleanse out there that can help me get my bowels straight. No matter how i eat its like at one time of the day i only poop and it looks disgusting and not healthy its all hard thick and looks like clumps of diarrhea made into one large dump.


Mmmm...dinner anyone? Thanks for the visual. :sick0006:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

The puking icon is special. Not sure what I enjoy more, the icon or the visual.

Treating my thyroid helped my bowels. They were really messed up between hyper and methimazole. I will spare you the graphic details. In my opinion, you could try to treat symptoms or get into a good doc who can help you tackle the disease.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumman, I would not try a cleanse now. With what your body is going through, it could make things worse. For most of us, bowel troubles are part of this disease. Extra fiber in the your diet and/or something like citracel might be beneficial, but things probably won't be normal 'til your thyroid levels are.

My husband was prescribed anti-depressants several times during his thyroid journey, but they made him feel worse, also. Once he was properly treated and his numbers improved, he felt more like himself.

I'm sorry you are going through this, and at such a young age. We understand here.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I havent gotten a ferritin test i will get one the next time i go to my endocrinologist along with the thyroid anti bodytest. Im on 30 mg methimezole i take 2 pills at night and one in the morning. I dont think im goin hypothyroid beacuse im not gaining alot of weight but then again i could be beacuse my doc said my level is normalzing that could mean its droping to the normal range but going below it and thus becoming hypo. My psychiatrist perscibed me anti depressants but like im only depressed beacuse of my illness. My doc gave me radioactive iodine test awhile back and she said my thyroid function is normal. earlier in august i had sticky hands but that went away, i dont know if thats a sign of anything. seeing opthalmologist would be a good idea.


It is good to know that you are under the care of a psychiatrist for your med. A psychiatrist is highly trained firstly w/ many years in medical school. I am much relieved.

You may wish to read this; I just posted it for someone else.
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

You do sound like you are going hypo so lab tests will be in order at your earliest convenience. Hope you will let us know.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Mmmm...dinner anyone? Thanks for the visual. :sick0006:


Phil,

LOL - ROFLMAO!!

Drumman80,

You need to call your doctor and ask for copies of lab tests run and post along with ranges.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

well i wouldn't cleanse as you need to normalize/stabilize first. Just eat high fibre diets ad healthy! Avoid processed foods. You could possibly be going through situation anxiety....its when certain people just get stressed with MAJOR NEW LIFE CHANGE. Yes it happens to all of us and our bodies react to it differently which could cause sleeping issues, anxiety etc. I guess its just finding out what your thought process is in your brain. + or -......by writing in a journal for a week you would know. Its a suggestion. Hope it helps and I really hope its not your thyroid!


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

The ambien i had last night relaxed me but i didnt sleep and the prozac just makes me feel worse.
no matter how much fiber or greens i eat everything still doesnt come out right. Its like ionly have one bowel movement of the day all of the crap is bulding up in me and i just wanna cleans but laxitives dont work at all. I think colon Hydrotherapy should help and then just starting out with balanced diet should fix everything.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

How many movements are you expecting? I have literally pooped once a day, every day for about 10 years now. You can set your watch to it. I feel pretty regular but I also eat the equivalent of horse feed for breakfast - a mix of Fiber One, Raisin Bran, Cheerios. I also switched mostly from white breads to whole grain and whole wheat - just those 2 switches alone should have you pooping like a champion.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I ate a whole box of wheat thins the other day and some metamucil crackers and still i havent been pooping right i really hope there isnt something really wrong with me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> How many movements are you expecting? I have literally pooped once a day, every day for about 10 years now. You can set your watch to it. I feel pretty regular but I also eat the equivalent of horse feed for breakfast - a mix of Fiber One, Raisin Bran, Cheerios. I also switched mostly from white breads to whole grain and whole wheat - just those 2 switches alone should have you pooping like a champion.


ROLF!!!:sick0019:


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

All I can tell you is that if you are concerned, make an appointment with a proctologist to get your butt and digestive system checked out to make sure there's nothing major going on in there. You are a little young to require that type of doctor but you never know.

I can't imagine how the combination of drinking a ton of water and eating lots of grains and fresh fruits will not flush you out on your own though.

I know that the Fiber One cereal I eat for breakfast is like sending a friggin sandblaster through my colon. That stuff comes out the same way it went in if you know what I mean.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

another thing is that my tounge kind of feels slightly numb at times


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have your thyroid labs to post? Has anyone addressed the actual problem yet aside from being on anti-thyroid meds?

Much of what you are experiencing is not only due to anxiety of being hyperthyroid but the problems of being hyper in itself.

What are your labs like? Can you ask your doc for a copy of your labs? Are you getting RAI or surgery?

It totally sucks that you're only 19 - that's too young to be dealing with this crap. You need to get yourself on a fast track to get fixed up.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I dont have labs i havent gotten any in while but i will post when i do.
I am not getting rai or surgery.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was in the hospital last week for a day ,my blood pressure and pulse was super high. I was told my thyroid was in a hyper mode of overproduction of hormones. My phosphorus level was low and they gave me a citrus drink to bring it back up. I have been suffering from a headaches that happens every day now and excedrin or pain meds does not help that much.


----------

